# Help : Jailbreak d'un aTV en v. 4.2.1 acheté il y a 3 jours



## damsleouf (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu les différents posts concernant le jailbreak des aTV mais je n'ai pas trouvé les réponses que je souhaitais.

Je me permets donc de faire appel aux experts de la communauté apple !!!

Je viens en effet, de faire l'acquisition d'un aTV acheté il y a 3 jours et qui se trouve en version logicielle 4.2.1 (2100) et que je souhaite jailbreaker afin de pouvoir installer Plex ou Xbmc.

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé ce tutorial utilisant Seas0nPass : http://www.team-iphone.fr/viewtopic.php?p=150876

MAIS, je constate qu'il est précisé que ce même tutorial est fait pour un apple TV en version  4.2.2

Mes interrogations sont donc :

1/ comment se fait il que cet aTV acheté il y a moins d'une semaine à l'Apple Store du Louvre soit en version 4.2.1 (suis je tombé sur un fond de stock qui trainait depuis quelques semaines avant remise en vente  ?.

2/ Le cas échéant puis je utiliser le tuto ci-dessus pour installer le jailbreak même si je reste en version 4.2.1

Merci pour vos conseils éclairés.

Bonne journée


----------



## Rem64 (30 Juillet 2011)

C'est normal (ou pas incohérent ni grave) que la version soit forcément la dernière. Il y a un temps de latence entre la mise ligne d'iOS pour les apple TV en circulation et celle qui sortent de l'usine. Il se peut que ton apple tv soit restée qq semaine dans le magasin apres tout Apple peut ne pas en vendre des quantités astronomiques et le batch qui a été livré au carrousel du louvre a peut être été entièrement produit à un moment ou 4.2.1 était en route.

Pour ce qui concerne le Jail Break, fais attention, Apple A mis en ligne des iOS pour les iPhones et iPad récemment et pas jailbreakable en untethered pour des raison de dissimulation de la faille que les pirates compteraient exploiter lors de la sortie de iOS5.

De plus si tu met a jour, il se peut que tu ne puisse pas revenir en arrière au cas ou ta version d'iOS serait non jailbreakable. Je te rassure il semble que le dernier iOS pour apple tv n'aie pas changé.

Je te conseille donc de sauvegarder ton SHSH avec tiny umbrella avant de procéder à la mise à jour de ton apple TV histoire de pouvoir downgrader au cas ou le dernier iOS serait non jailbreakable. (je t'avoue que j'ai pas mis a jour depuis 1 mois par peur de cette situation mais je suis au 4.2.2)

Une solution est aussi de se dire que la verson actuelle te convient pour procéder au jailbreak dans ce cas Seas0nPass fera le téléchargement qui correspondra à tes besoins (avec la 4.2.1).

Si tu choisis la màJ, utilise le câble micro usb de ton apple TV et sous itunes. Si la version affichée dans les paramètres une fois retranchée sur la TV est la 4.2.2 (2 qq chose) alors tu as la version 4.3 de l'iOS. 

Dans ce cas, il ne te restera qu'à procéder au jailbreak. Il se peut que tu aies des difficultés mais j'avais posté au cas ou une technique pour réussir malgré tt le jailbreak en cas de blocage d'apple via itunes.

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/jailbreak-apple-tv2-749492.html

Bonne chance et revient vers nous en cas de besoin!!! (ou si ça a marché)


----------



## damsleouf (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Rem64,

Merci pour ta réponse hyper complète (comme tjs sur ce forum !).

Entre temps, je me suis jeté à l'eau et j'ai upgradé mon apple tv en 4.2.2 puis effectivement utilisé Seas0nPass comme vu dans un post précédent.

J'ai bien galèré (suis pas informaticien  mais finalement ... ça a marché !!!!

J'ai également craqué pour aTV flash (black) que je viens d'installer.

Le browser fonctionne super bien. 

J'ai également installé la version serveur de Plex sur mon macbook mais je rencontre des difficultés dans le lancement des films via le module Plex contenu dans aTV Flash

Je retrouve bien les différents films de la version serveur sur l'aTV mais lorsque je veux en lancer un, l'image reste figée ...

J'ai ressayé plusieurs fois en prenant soin de laisser Plex allumé sur mon mac mais rien n'y fait !

Si une bonne âme peut également me renseigner sur ce point, ce serait très sympa.

Dans tous les cas, merci encore pour l'aide sur le sujet initial !


----------



## Rem64 (30 Juillet 2011)

perso j'ai pas testé Plex principalement parce qu'il y a besoin de configurer un logiciel serveur pour permettre d'accéder aux contenus. Essaye avec XBMC et un partage SMB (windows) (sauf si tu as installé mac OS X lion qui a modifié le protocole samba et n'est pas compatible)

N'hésite à installer icefilms et NaviX pour visionner des contenus en streaming HD depuis XBMC.

Oublie pas de sauvegarder ton SHSH avec tiny umbrella ça peut toujours être utile au cas ou!!


----------



## damsleouf (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour le retour d'information sur le protocole Samba même si cela n'arrange pas vraiment mes affaires car mon Mac tourne en effet sous Lion 

Je suis toujours coincé sur Plex qui affiche bien le contenu de ma bibliothèque de films mais ces derniers refusent de se lancer en lecture. Je reste scotché sur la première image avec une sorte de filtre gris en surimpression sur l'écran (pas facile à décrire comme cela).

J'ai installé le plug in Xbmc qui est aussi proposé avec aTV Flash mais là ... impossible de retrouver les fichiers racines de mon Mac contenant films et musique (à cause de ce fameux protocole Samba ?).

Bref je tourne en rond et ça m'énerve. 
Si une bonne âme peut me conseiller sur l'utilisation de Plex sur l'aTV, je suis hyper preneur !!

Petite question : c'est quoi le SHSH et pourquoi faut il le sauvegarder ?

Merci beaucoup.

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

Si ça peut t'aider sur xbmc y'a 2 solutions
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/pb-xbmc-et-ios-lion-775432.html


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

Pardon pour la réponse incomplète précédente.

De façon très simplifiée (et aussi d'apres ce que j'ai compris) le SHSH est une série de code de cryptage et d'identification qui permet à Apple de contrôler ce que tu installes comme firmware sur ton idevice (iphone ipod touch ipad apple tv, etc...) Ceci a pour but:

1) Interdire l'installation de firmware IPSW modifié (jailbreakés)
2) Empêcher le downgrade c'est à dire l'installation d'un firmware IPSW d'une version antérieure que la dernière version distribuée par Apple

En effet, lorsque l'on installe manuellement un firmware en sélectionnant l'IPSW avec l'outil de restauration d'itunes, ce dernier valide le package via le serveur d'apple. Mais ce n'est pas tout, l'appareil possède un code propre qui change à chaque version installée. Si le code correspond pas à la version que tu essaie d'installer parce qu'il a connu plus récent, il va t'empêcher. 

C'est là sue tiny umbrella intervient. Lorsque tu installe une version de ton firmware, il fait une sauvegarde de ce code le SHSH. Puis soit il le stocke sur ton ordo soit sur le serveur de Cydia. Ainsi si tu as un problème avec le dernier firmware (pas de jailbreak dispo ou trop gourmand en perfo par rapport à l'âge de ton appareil ex: iOS 4 sur un iphone 3G même pas S) alors tiny umbrella simule le code auprès de ton idevice et répond à la place d'apple à iTunes pour valider l'installation de ton IPSW qui ne correspond pas à la politique d'Apple.

Pour chaque version du firmware installée, il est recommandée de sauvegarder son SHSH au cas ou ton idevice cracherait et que tu aurais besoin de le restaurer sans forcément mettre la dernière version.

Même pour le Jailbreak, j'avais eu a utiliser ça sur mon apple tv car itunes faisait faux bond à vérifier l'IPSW en DFU mode pwned ce qui me bloquait.

Bref, installe tinyumbrella, branche l'apple tv et clique sur Save SHSH. Les infos seront alors sauvegardées. Pour installer un anciens firmware téléchargé sur le net, il faut lancer tiny umbrella en parallèle d'itune et cliquer sur Run TSS Server qui fera croire a iTunes et à ton idevice que le SHSH sauvegardé est celui à jour.

Ce système risque cependant de ne pas rester encore longtemps d'actualité avec l'avènement de iOS5 qui fonctionnera sur un autre système. En attendant mieux vaut procéder


----------

